# ***OFFICIAL*** Rory MacDonald vs. Tarec Saffiedine Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Rory needs to put a brutal beating on Tarec if he wants that title shot.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MK. said:


> Rory needs to put a brutal beating on Tarec if he wants that title shot.


He'll probably get a title shot regardless considering Lombard's been pretty inactive as of late and doesn't have a fight booked, although that last part isn't his fault. Combine that with how easily Rory beat Woodley and Rory's pretty much a lock to get it.

This is a pretty easy fight to predict actually, Tarec is a very good fighter but he has zero killer instinct, his striking is very good but he doesn't bring the power or killer instinct that guys like Lawler and Condit, the only two fighters to beat Rory have and Rory shines against those kinds of fighters.

Rory will use his whole game, his stand up and takedowns to secure a pretty convincing win here, I don't know if he can finish Tarec but this is a huge showcase fight for Rory and I expect finish or no finish he looks amazing again just like he did against Woodley and gets the winner of Hendricks/Lawler 2.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope to god Rory puts on a show. I want Rory vs Hendricks.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't stand Rory so I'm pulling for Saffedine. But I won't be surprised in the least if Rory wins.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rory wins but I don't think he looks amazing in doing it. Saff is a tough out and will annoy him with leg kicks while standing. Rory could potentially get a TD and really put some ground and pound on. But Saff has a good base. Perhaps he will try to show off his BJJ as he is competing in Metamoris like a month after this fight.

I'll say Rory wins a UD. 49-46


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm guessing Rory wrestles conservatively and wins a UD.

I don't want him to though. I don't like him one bit but he's gotta be one of the quickest to transitions from an absolute killer with deadly components in all aspects of his game (see the way he finished Che Mills for example. Horrifying GnP), to a please don't punch me in the face jab circle jab man.

Tarec could have the tools to win a UD standing, his leg kicks are brilliant, but I think though Rory is less aggressive, pure athleticism and more skill will see him victorious here.

Like I said though, I'd like to see 'The Waterboy' fight rather than 'Ares'. (Kind've an ironic name change when you think about it now :confused02: )


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I can't stand Rory but he fairly handled Woodley with ease and nothing about Tarec interests me. It's about time Rory got a shot so I want to see him get it. He's nearly reaching Jon Fitch levels of having to prove himself.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm actually a huge fan of Rory. I hated him all this time because he was beating my idols Maia and Bj Penn up in spectacular fashion. 
But now that he's starting to beat up douches I'm starting to look forward for his fights. I hope he wins this then gets to fight Robbie for the title


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rory "The Great White North Hope" will win, and win impressively. 

Though I'd be lying if I said Tarec's outstanding leg kicks didn't worry me a tad.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

LL said:


> He'll probably get a title shot regardless considering Lombard's been pretty inactive as of late and doesn't have a fight booked, although that last part isn't his fault. Combine that with how easily Rory beat Woodley and Rory's pretty much a lock to get it.
> 
> This is a pretty easy fight to predict actually, Tarec is a very good fighter but he has zero killer instinct, his striking is very good but he doesn't bring the power or killer instinct that guys like Lawler and Condit, the only two fighters to beat Rory have and Rory shines against those kinds of fighters.
> 
> Rory will use his whole game, his stand up and takedowns to secure a pretty convincing win here, I don't know if he can finish Tarec but this is a huge showcase fight for Rory and I expect finish or no finish he looks amazing again just like he did against Woodley and gets the winner of Hendricks/Lawler 2.


True enough, although i wish they would make him fight the loser from the title fight for the n1 contender spot.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ but if Lawler loses does he get another immediate contender shot?

Rory should win via MMA. Tarec is good but simply not as well rounded and seems to lack power to end it with one shot.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Can't stand Rory so I'm pulling for Saffedine. But I won't be surprised in the least if Rory wins.


Same here, Rory is one of my least favorite fighters all the way around.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't understand why ppl don't like Rory..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's difficult to like people who are better than you. 

Hence why I get so much hate :cool02:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's difficult to like people who are better than you.
> 
> Hence why I get so much hate :cool02:


:hug:


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Macdonald is strong enough to be able to control Saffedine and dictate wherever the fight takes place. I see him staying on top for most of the bout and possibly getting a finish with some ground and pound.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hard to read Saff as he has been inactive. But I remember thinking he had ok TDD and seemed to be something he works on and is getting better. He has been Team Quest a long time, wrestler city there. Plus he has gotten filled out and stronger with age. 

Rory is the rightful favorite. Saff's TDD is the key. Standing I think he can make it a decent fight since Rory likes to have a heavy front leg and Saff can leg kick very well. Just the fact that Rory may have to change is whole approach and stance could make that interesting standing. 

All about Saff's TDD. Rory should tower Saff a bit. The leg kicks Saff has is the perfect weapon to have in trying to deal with a disadvantage in reach and size. But then again ROry may catch legs and gets TDs from there.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Rory really has this wherever it goes. While some will say that Saff needs to keep it standing, Rory's technical striking game is fantastic. I'd be much more threatened by standing across from Woodley than Saff, and Rory made him look timid. I reckon this is a dominant decision win for Rory Mac.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well at 5 to 1 on my betting site I've got to put some on Saff.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SM33 said:


> Well at 5 to 1 on my betting site I've got to put some on Saff.


Why? You like throwing away money?


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

On a side note, am i the only one who thinks Rory & Weidman are extremely similar in their approach to fighting?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MK. said:


> On a side note, am i the only one who thinks Rory & Weidman are extremely similar in their approach to fighting?


Not typically, but defo in the Machida and Woodley fights.

Both of them but their opponent against the cage, nullifying a lot of their attacks (all be it, completely different attacks). Both kept distance at the same time to avoid being countered/overhand righted. They landed their jabs to score the rounds and beat their opponents up.

I don't think a lot of their other fights are too comparable though.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Why? You like throwing away money?


It's a five round fight and if he can find a home for those leg kicks, it'll be a long five rounds for Rory. Rory's game has been working against punchers, this will be different.

If Rory had been as impressive as his hype suggests, I wouldn't be tempted to bet against him here. For me, he is not a future Champion, Tarec isn't either but has similar experience and though not as 'dynamic', has plenty submission wins and brings a unique striking game.

If his kicks can beat Rory's jab, which I think they can, this fight is a lot closer than 5-1. Good fun.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^The one thing I personally feel you're missing out is Rory's wrestling. It's pretty much his bread and butter, and I reckon he uses it big time in this fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MK. said:


> On a side note, am i the only one who thinks Rory & Weidman are extremely similar in their approach to fighting?


Weidman is a far more aggressive fighter.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Rory will probably dominate this fight coming out and establishing his jab breaking Saff down quickly. Mac's all-around game is on another level. Fight shouldn't go the distance. Rory should make a statement here...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think this is it for Rory. His best chance he may ever get at getting a title shot.

This is a fantastic jab vs leg kick chess match


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Ro-ry!
Ro-ry!
Ro-ry!
Ro-ry!
Ro-ry!
Ro-ry!
Ro-ry!
Ro-ry!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Tarec was turning it around in the 3rd round before he got hit with the combo and finished. Would've been interesting to see how things would've turned out had the fight gone longer. I think Tarec landed more low kicks in the 3rd round than in the first 2 rounds put together.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn...didn't see that coming. Great showing from Rory. 



aerius said:


> Tarec was turning it around in the 3rd round before he got hit with the combo and finished. Would've been interesting to see how things would've turned out had the fight gone longer. I think Tarec landed more low kicks in the 3rd round than in the first 2 rounds put together.


Because Rory was sitting behind his shots looking for the finish.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice to see Rory get the finish. There's a killer inside that man that just needs to be coaxed out every now and again. 

Lawler, Rory, Lombard... Big Rig has his work cut out for him. I wouldn't even wish that murderers row on GSP.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

dat chest thump haha

http://webmup.com/wf8Jr

Here's the finish (reg speed and slo-mo)

http://webmup.com/QlAqG


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadians CAN finish fights!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Impressive victory by Rory, specially against a solid stand up fighter in Tarec.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't get the hate for Rory either. 

Sure he looks (and acts) like Norman Bates but he is humble on the mic and generally puts on exciting fights.
Great finish from him tonight and I'm more than happy for Lawler 2 or the Hendricks fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That's right boys and girls! Rory for champ!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I don't get the hate for Rory either.
> 
> Sure he looks (and acts) like Norman Bates but he is humble on the mic and generally puts on exciting fights.
> Great finish from him tonight and I'm more than happy for Lawler 2 or the Hendricks fight.


I think a lot of people started hating him when he went through that weird stage where he was trying to talk like a bad ass and what not. Around when he fought BJ Penn.

Plus he's just an awkward guy.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rory should fight Lombard 3rd Jan instead of Burkman.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Rory MacDonald #1 pound for pound rankings!

raise01:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rodolfo said:


> Rory MacDonald #1 pound for pound rankings!
> 
> raise01:


Agreed.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I think a lot of people started hating him when he went through that weird stage where he was trying to talk like a bad ass and what not. Around when he fought BJ Penn.
> 
> Plus he's just an awkward guy.


1) he's confident, haters hate that. In todays society confident people are looked down on by the lazy masses

2) he's weird and potentially homosexual, not saying he is but he has a serious metro vibe going on and that again brings out the haters when someone works on their appearance and acts self-assured. He doesn't really act macho or put on an act, he acts like himself which drives some people up the wall.

haters man, Rory's never really done anything wrong in terms of juicing, driving under the influence or assaulting civilians.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Rory is the man. I really hope he gets the belt. 
Him and lawler are So much better than Hendricks is for the sport


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rabakill said:


> 1) he's confident, haters hate that. In todays society confident people are looked down on by the lazy masses
> 
> 2) he's weird and *potentially homosexual*, not saying he is but he has a serious metro vibe going on and that again brings out the haters when someone works on their appearance and acts self-assured. He doesn't really act macho or put on an act, he acts like himself which drives some people up the wall.
> 
> haters man, Rory's never really done anything wrong in terms of juicing, driving under the influence or assaulting civilians.


I'm pretty sure he's engaged or at least has been with some girl so quite a while, since before he was in the UFC. I think I seen that on a prime time. Not that means anything, Ricky Martin dated women, but just an fyi.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> 2)* he's weird and potentially homosexual*, not saying he is but he has a *serious metro vibe going on* and that again *brings out the haters* ...


I am pretty sure Rory would hate you for saying that.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Why would he hate me for that? He shaves his chest, wears preppy clothing and likes to have slicked hair. I highly doubt he would care if someone points out the obvious.



Life B Ez said:


> I'm pretty sure he's engaged or at least has been with some girl so quite a while, since before he was in the UFC. I think I seen that on a prime time. Not that means anything, Ricky Martin dated women, but just an fyi.


You misunderstood. I didn't mean that I think he is just that people could see that because of his mannerisms and those that are uncomfortable with themselves will hate on him for it. 

I don't care at all what his preference is. His bowtie preppy look was weird but whatever, he's a beast in the cage and I like how he doesn't use a game plan anymore.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Why would he hate me for that? He shaves his chest, wears preppy clothing and likes to have slicked hair. *I highly doubt he would care if someone points out the obvious.*


People get literally killed for pointing out the obvious out there. Over here, just infracted and banned... :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Better watch out lads. Anyone who works on his appearance and dresses well must be gay!

I wear a suit and go to the gym 6 days a week. May as well come out of the closet now.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Tbf us sexy guys who take care of our selves and get all the girls are always called gay by not So pretty people.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Better watch out lads. Anyone who works on his appearance and dresses well must be gay!
> 
> I wear a suit and go to the gym 6 days a week. May as well come out of the closet now.


I knew it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't think Rory's gay, my take on Rory is that he takes himself very seriously and he's not interested in pandering to the fans. Rory doesn't go out there trying to get you to like him, he doesn't do the common man song and dance a lot of fighters do. Rory is focused on being a champion and making the right moves to do such.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I don't think Rory's gay, my take on Rory is that he takes himself very seriously and he's not interested in pandering to the fans. Rory doesn't go out there trying to get you to like him, he doesn't do the common man song and dance a lot of fighters do. Rory is focused on being a champion and making the right moves to do such.


Thanks for the heads up, man. Rory is not gay at all. He is a pedophile. 



Seriously, this picture is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ Yeah But he ruins it tbh


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess Rory wants a title shot. Hopefully this picture works.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

John8204 said:


>


Looks like the closing scene of a musical.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Better watch out lads. Anyone who works on his appearance and dresses well must be gay!
> 
> I wear a suit and go to the gym 6 days a week. May as well come out of the closet now.


You're the kind of guy to say "Yeah, sure, getting manicures, plucking my eyebrows and having sex with guys _totally_ makes me gay. Smh fuking haters".


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC's most likely homosexuals:-

GSP, Rory Macdonald, Nick Ring.


Just saying Canada...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Who are the fighters who are open about being gay?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liz Carmouche.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

How fast this became a sexual orientation thread... :laugh:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> How fast this became a sexual orientation thread... :laugh:


What do you expect¿ It's a sport where you watch sweaty almost naked young men with good build cuddle with each other... :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> UFC's most likely homosexuals:-
> 
> GSP, Rory Macdonald, Nick Ring.
> 
> ...


Juat because his name is the prom... ok nicks gay..

but seriously, was there anyone who didn't know he's gay?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wasn't Josh The Punk Thompson open about it?? That seems to have gone away.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Wasn't Josh The Punk Thompson open about it?? That seems to have gone away.


Tompson isn't gay though. Shamrock just said some dumb shit on the air once.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Better watch out lads. Anyone who works on his appearance and dresses well must be gay!
> 
> I wear a suit and go to the gym 6 days a week. May as well come out of the closet now.


I applaud you for finding the time to go to the gym 6 times a week. With work, responsibilities, and social life, I've had to settle for going twice a week, but working my entire body and doing cardio every time when there to make up for it. I give you credit for your commitment.

I care about my appearance more than I probably should, and staying in shape means a lot to me. I am straight though. I know, the signs were there and this is a bit of a twist ending for you. M. Night Shyamalan must have written my life.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Guys can get their hole by being funny alone. Sit back, get some beers and a pizza and stfu


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wear a suit and go to the gym 6 days a week.





suspectchin said:


> I applaud you for finding the time to go to the gym 6 times a week.


It's a sophisticated gym for rich people and here is the reason he wears a suit and goes there 6 times a week.












*Somebody has to park those fancy cars.* :thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So Dana says Rory does get a title shot and in Montreal.

How do they just say this. What if Hendricks tears his knee up but in a win. What is the point of annoucing this??? So Rory will just sit on the shelf for 7 months? Neat. 

And how sad would it be if Robbie won the title. He already beat Rory not long ago. So now as champ hr has to go to where Rory trains and lives to defend it vs a man he beat? Thats funny. No one is more pampered than the couple good canadian fighters. Dana needs to have 1 guy for Canada.


----------

